
Mozilla temporarily shuts down Firefox Send in response to malware sharing - secfirstmd
https://www.techspot.com/news/85979-mozilla-temporarily-shuts-down-firefox-send-response-malware.html
======
secfirstmd
[https://send.firefox.com](https://send.firefox.com) currently not accepting
submissons.

"Firefox Send is temporarily unavailable while we work on product
improvements.

We appreciate your patience while we make the Firefox Send experience better."

For what it's worth we've seen a couple of malware links come through this way
in the past month.

